# Moving with grown up family



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

My husband has a good job on the oil rigs with a very good pension coming up in a few years. I have always worked in schools, currently teaching Portuguese children English, although my own Portuguese is very basic!. We have a 22 year old son living at home without a job at the moment , there is hardly any work around where we live. If me and my husband moved to Portugal, which is our plan, would he be able to come with us, if my husband could prove that he could support him until he found work, or would we have to leave him here? I sort of think this may put a stop to our plans. I realise employment would be hard to find. I have another son who travelled to Australia and Asia for a couple of years and then went to uni. I would like to think this would give my son a new opportunity in life. I dont think we would go if we had to leave him here!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you all have UK passports then you all have the right to reside in Portugal - That might change post Brexit but at the moment that's the case & if you're domiciled here before Brexit is complete then EU law says you have the right to stay.

However, don't expect much if anything by way of unemployment or other state benefits.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

I wouldn't expect anything in benefits. I would hope to private tutor part time and my husband would continue with his offshore job. Lots of people on his rig have moved to Spain and fly from there to the rig. We could support my son although I know that is not an ideal situation but am hoping he would eventually gain employment. Apart from my husband having a good job I also rent out 2 houses here and would eventually think of renting my own house out from which I would get a good return.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In that case it looks like you're good to go so welcome to paradise!


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

Well thank you! Just hard to decide which area to go to. Just back from Porto and going to go back and look at places in the Algarve. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hazelk said:


> Well thank you! Just hard to decide which area to go to. Just back from Porto and going to go back and look at places in the Algarve. Thanks for your encouragement!


I'm reluctant to call it a problem but for want of a better expression, one of the problems with Portugal is that whilst it's a small country, it varies immensely by just a few miles. 

At one end of the scale you have some (but not all) parts of the Algarve which are 'Little England with sunshine' with lots of tourism, English pubs & busyness (as opposed to business) and at the other you have traditional rural Portugal with low populations, Knights Templar castles, mountains, trout streams & river beaches like some parts of the central & northern zones etc........ and EVERYTHING in between. 

so it'd help if you spent some thinking time about what kind of environment you want to live in before you come.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

Have just come back from Oporto and although I loved it , I woudn't want to live there. I have a lot of research to do, especially as with husband away half the year I want to be somewhere I feel is home. I am going to do some research, go back and have a look at a few places and see what I think . I know Spain well, but something about Portugal just grabs me. The people are lovely there from what I have seen. I have a lot to think about. You only get one life!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It truly is really difficult to decide what you want....... We're in the central zone pretty much in the middle of the country which suits us very well indeed...... We have some but not too many tourists & shed loads of beauty & relative solitude but it's not to everyone's taste because it's rather 'middle of the road' but if you want to see what it's like just click the link below my posts & then click 'About Central Portugal' & watch the videos. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

I will do. Have had a quick glance and it looks beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hazelk said:


> I will do. Have had a quick glance and it looks beautiful. Thank you.


Hya, have a look on the area called Cascais and Estoril, it is very Cosmopolitan, lot of goods restaurants. Also Parede, Carvavelos, Oeiras all of which located in cost of Portugal.

Portugal is just so well connected with Europe that you really wont feel you out of nowhere. I guess give it a try on those places I said, you might like it. 

Best of luck!.


----------



## Hazelk (Jul 30, 2016)

Hiya, thank you. Cascais looks fantastic. Am going to get back out there as soon as possible and look around these places. Can't wait!


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hope you like it. We leaved there for a year, it was great. Now we are on South of Lisbon area call Setubal, really nice, but no many expat(Brits) around. I am a Brazilian it is easier for me to get buy.

Best of luck!.


----------



## anabelpugh (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi. How do we send you a message. Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Anabelpugh

You need to clock up 5 posts before you can send receive PMs

Raquel

Not a good idea to post your email address because it'll get you endless spam & it's also against forum rules.


----------

